# Soleil is crafting the cosmos shower



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

Soleil is crafting the cosmos shower DIY if anyone is interested let me know and I'll message you my dodo code! No tips are required or necessary all I ask is please leave via airport her house is to the right of the airport!


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

LillyKay said:


> Can I come please?


Of course messaging you my dodo code!


----------



## MissMango (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to pop over as well!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

MissMango said:


> Would love to pop over as well!


Messaging you the code!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit as well!


----------



## Tcmrn (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to come


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

KarinaKatrea said:


> Can I come?


Messaging you once the first two get their recipes!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes please, I'd like to get the DIY!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

padfoot6 said:


> I'd love to visit as well!


Once the first two stop by I'll be messaging you and the one before you the code!


----------



## Dodo (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to visit also please


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

Tcmrn said:


> Would love to come


You'd be coming in after the second group! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Garrett said:


> Yes please, I'd like to get the DIY!


After the second group you'll be getting my dodo!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like to visit.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! When you are available, would love to drop by too! thank you


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> Would like to visit.


After the third group both of the you will get my code! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Dodo said:


> I would like to visit also please


After third group you will be sent my code!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I also come please  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Hi! When you are available, would love to drop by too! thank you


After the fourth group you'll be getting a code! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



UglyMonsterFace said:


> Can I also come please  Thank you so much!!


After the fourth group you'll get the code!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come visit!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Hi! I'd love to come visit!


After the fifth group I'll message you the code!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d like to stop by when you have the time!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> I’d like to stop by when you have the time!


Absolutely after the fifth group I'll message you the code!


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come if it's still happening!


----------



## mayornen (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to pop by as well


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> I'd love to come if it's still happening!


Of course after the 6th group you'll get my dodo! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



mayornen said:


> I'd love to pop by as well


After the sixth group you'll get my dodo!


----------



## threeli (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit as well


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 19, 2020)

threeli said:


> I'd like to visit as well


Of course after the 7th group if she is still crafting you'll get my dodo!


----------

